# Watch Envy And Want One.....but It Ain't Gonna Happen!



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Spotted something tasty on a customers wrist today and just couldn't resist a peak, luckily the owner was forthcoming and took it off his wrist long enough for me to go green, dark green in fact. One of 86, Rolex Sea-dweller Jaques Picard in black, unfortunately he remembered he gave it to me and its now back on his wrist......bugger.

One can only wish!!

So come on, does anyone have one and if so let's see some pics.

Spudley.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

This?










Not mine, sadly. Stunning, though.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll just stick with my GMT thank you.....I like a bit of colour....can't be doing with all that 'stealth' black and white $hit..............


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Or one of these.



















The one in the op isn't a Rolex original, they are reworked by Pro Hunter and as far as I'm aware not "approved" by Rolex.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

apm101 said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's the one, or certainly looked like it anyway, but wasn't aware it wasn't a true Rolex thought......what's all that about?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Pro-hunter or not.....lovely watch


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Or one of these.


What's the story about the squid on the dial? :huh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mutley said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Or one of these.
> ...


The logo of an Italian Police divers squad, only issued to members and supposedly very rare in private hands.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Too bad it wasn't a Jean-Luc Picard Space Dweller. 

Later,

William


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Cheers B, how cool is that B)

Who makes their wet suits? Armani? :cool2:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mutley said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a nice bit of Armani to go with your Rolex

:lol: :lol:

The full set and a bit more info.












> In 2008, the diving corps of the Italian State Police, the Polizia di Stato Sommozzatori, celebrated their fiftieth year, having been founded in 1958. Most unusually, the Rolex Watch Company agreed to produce a limited series of watches to commemorate the event.
> 
> Of the only *78* pieces that were made, a subset of merely *28* pieces carry an additional inscription bearing the certification number of the diver to whom it was issued. This â€œBrevetâ€ number relates uniquely to the diver, who was supplied the watch in 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW! Those 28 original recipients must be rubbing their hands together now!...I'm guessing they didn't have to give them back if they left the service...?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Amazed! :notworthy:


----------

